# Pittsburgh Pup Crawl July 15



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Pittsburgh Pup Crawl Event Information

The 2011 Pittsburgh Pup Crawl benefits Animal Friends, the Animal Rescue League of Western PA and the homeless pets they help in our region through the generosity of friends like you.

The Pittsburgh Pup Crawl is an evening walk and will start at the Roberto Clemente Bridge at PNC Park

http://www.pghpupcrawl.org


----------

